# Astor Piazzola



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I discovered this man's music in a really roundabout way, but I've been listening to some of his music this morning. Extremely talented composer and accordion player he was, and pretty much the father of modern tango music I understand. Any fans here? Seems he was very inspired by classical music and American jazz, among other elements.
















Any recommendations for tango music in general would be likewise appreciated. This stuff is killer.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like his tangos as stand-alone compositions but my favourite work has to be the opera _María de Buenos Aires_. Although the plot contains both surreal and supernatural elements, the music itself brilliantly evokes the sensual, highly-charged atmosphere of Buenos Aires' darker side.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Damn! I didn't know he wrote an opera. Most definitely going to have to check that out.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

flamencosketches said:


> Damn! I didn't know he wrote an opera. Most definitely going to have to check that out.


There are numerous recordings but just to warn you that if you opt for the version as shown in the image then try and go for the original on Teldec rather than the recent reissue on Warner as I'm not sure if the latter contains the libretto.


----------

